

Introducing OlegDB: The Ugly Duckling K/V Store - Pfiffer
https://olegdb.org/

======
opendais
This reminds with the $ANCIENT_PRE_1990_DATABASE I deal with at $DAY_JOB. This
is a massive improvement which moves it from 8 characters to 250 characters
for keys.

If I could just convince people to switch I would be SO HAPPY.

P.S. I wish this was completely sarcasm. I really do deal with a database with
a max key length of 8 characters for table names and field names at $DAY_JOB.
:/

